#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  intools training course

## rochi

intools training course

See More: intools training course

----------


## rochi

1 thread only can attach 2 files as per this forum rules

----------


## rochi

----------------------------------------

----------


## rochi

it is a pity,i can't upload the larger files, it said the attachment exceeds the forum's limit, if anyone want, feel free contact me with my msn inst@live.com,

----------


## amshah

Dear Rochi,

You can do one thing, make a zip or rar file  for all the stuff and share it in ifile.in or mediafire.com  and just provide link in forum.

I am very much interested in getting details which r sharing.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks,

Waiting your for your post

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload

----------


## algawzi

Thank you very much

----------


## Scman

Thanks...

----------


## calebrufus

Hey rochi ... the guideline and PPT are gud .. but can u just upload the software ..

----------


## hashmi

hey rochi millons thanks to you i thnk its really helpfull when we have sofware please if u can post link or send me on my email id-hashmiksa@gmail.com

----------


## somucdm

Thanks rochi, wonderful effort.

----------


## 2803

Thank you sir

See More: intools training course

----------


## cdq_hk

thanks a lot..
nice share, bud...

----------


## sandeep_walunj@yahoo.com

Dear Rochi,

I will be so thankful, if u will send me the link of intool software

----------


## josefreitas

Hello guys,

I would like to inform everebody that this guy use the name : Darlingko Amor "kumfuamor@yahoo.com" and sell the INTOOLS for 250 USD. This is a selling software guy. take care it.

----------


## hubli ka king

hey 
 rochi  thank you

----------


## HMADIAN

> it is a pity,i can't upload the larger files, it said the attachment exceeds the forum's limit, if anyone want, feel free contact me with my msn inst@live.com,



ROCHI 

would you please shar the lice.... key for intools (2007) 8.0?? and any other materials or tutorials for intools??

----------


## hubli ka king

thanks ruchi,...very helpfull

----------


## josefreitas

Rochi,

thank you for this help.

----------


## Prathap

> intools training course



Dear Mr.Rochi,
Could you tell me from where I get the Intools software? My email ID is prathapc@globaldes.com.

----------


## whgallo

thak u man!..

regards

----------


## rochi

links deleted

----------


## HMADIAN

ROCHI
THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK YOU MAN...
But did you install it before you share??? i mean is it a working copy?

----------


## HMADIAN

> links deleted



what happened?

See More: intools training course

----------


## HMADIAN

> links deleted



Any one can advise for INTOOLS installation procedures?

----------


## aadamx

Any one has a license for INTOOLS 8.0 or SPI ver 7.0? 

Please share it!!

----------


## HMADIAN

> Any one has a license for INTOOLS 8.0 or SPI ver 7.0? 
> 
> Please share it!!



AADAMX

There's a copy of SPI 8.0 was uploaded here, but i believe it's the same as yours because i couldn't find license or a way to install too... We are waiting a reply from mr. rochi to advise. 

Really, a lot of people now are on hold for this software.

----------


## aadamx

> AADAMX
> 
> There's a copy of SPI 8.0 was uploaded here, but i believe it's the same as yours because i couldn't find license or a way to install too... We are waiting a reply from mr. rochi to advise. 
> 
> Really, a lot of people now are on hold for this software.



HMADIAN
Ok, so we have to wait Mr Rochi advise's.

Thanks.

----------


## HMADIAN

Yes, or the one who will end this

----------


## aadamx

> Yes, or the one who will end this



Its fine, although I am searching for a licensee for SPI 7.0. Ill tell you when I find it.

----------


## HMADIAN

7.0 or 8.0 it doesn't matter for me

----------


## aadamx

> 7.0 or 8.0 it doesn't matter for me



oK, Let me upload in 4shared tonight (Time of Mexico City) and tomorrow I will send you the links.

----------


## Tutoosuman

Thamks for the effort

----------


## amankaushik1998

which is the best training institute for intools course which can also help in placements. where to do this course from?

----------


## memeytrix

Thanks for this information

----------


## velpang

anyone can share intools license for V7.0 or V8.0 . could you post that .....



thanking youSee More: intools training course

----------


## velpang

links deleted  , can you share it again

----------


## tsqual

tqvm rochi

----------


## aanoynay

Dear Rockym

Can you please send to me the active link where I can download the INTOOLS software.
More thanks to you.

----------


## aanoynay

Dear Rocki,

Can you please send to me (allen_noynay@yahoo.com) the active link where I can download the INTOOLS software.
More thanks to you.

----------


## donbox

Thanks a lot

----------


## narayana_gampa

please send the intools software link to narayana_gampa@rediffmail.com.
thanks
narayana.g

----------


## Profbho

please send the intools software link to profbho@gmail.com.
thanks

----------

